# Pre Halloween- Feral Jungle cock Alambre and Pebble Harvest



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

\


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nico said:


> Always respect your game and apologize for killing it and tell it you did it to feed your family ask it to return in the web of life to begin anew.


Respect !

I had to look up Dia de los Muertos, here's what I found, thought I'd share for others who may not know.


*Day of the Dead* (Spanish: _Día de Muertos_) is a Mexican holiday celebrated throughout Mexico and around the world in many cultures. The holiday focuses on gatherings of family and friends to pray for and remember friends and family members who have died. It is particularly celebrated in Mexico, where it attains the quality of a National Holiday, and all banks are closed. The celebration takes place on November 1-2, in connection with the Catholic holidays of All Saints' Day (November 1) and All Souls' Day (November 2). Traditions connected with the holiday include building private altars honoring the deceased using sugar skulls, marigolds, and the favorite foods and beverages of the departed and visiting graves with these as gifts.
Scholars trace the origins of the modern Mexican holiday to indigenous observances dating back hundreds of years and to an Aztec festival dedicated to a goddess called Mictecacihuatl. The holiday has spread throughout the world: In Brazil, _Dia de Finados_ is a public holiday that many Brazilians celebrate by visiting cemeteries and churches. In Spain, there are festivals and parades, and, at the end of the day, people gather at cemeteries and pray for their dead loved ones. Similar observances occur elsewhere in Europe, and similarly themed celebrations appear in many Asian and African cultures.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for this Nico. Your tale emphasizes knowing your game and careful stalking. We cannot always guarantee an immediate kill, no matter what our weapon. But we can do our best to dispatch wounded game as quickly as possible, as you did here.

The dinner sounds wonderful. I have eaten chicken in a mole sauce and found it very, very tasty. I have never cooked it myself, but now my mouth is watering! Perhaps I will break down and try my hand at it before long.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

My hat is off Nico.

Jungle fowls are not easy to get and are very tough birds.

We have a national holiday for the 1st and 2nd of Nov.

This is a jungle fowl I spotted a couple of weeks ago while hunting early morning.

http://postimage.org/image/2clv3exk4/


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm glad it didn't suffer much. It's hard to hit a sleeping bird in the head at 15 feet from directly below, because chickens have their heads on top of their body. But that's just theory. Carry on.


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Nico, thank you for sharing your story and your respectful dinner should be a lesson for all of us, what type Chile did you use for the Mole sauce, I am partial to Chipotles for a lot of cooking.

The native (Aztec? Mayan?) Hot Chocolate drink with Chiles is on my to do list for this winter..


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Thank you for the comments Hrawk, Charles, Jacktrevally and Blue

Well Blue throughout Prehispanic Mesoamerica both groups the Quiche' (Maya) and Nahua (Aztec) were very fond of the use of Cacao (Chocolate) infact during the time of the Nahua (Aztec) Empire the cacao seeds were also used as currency a small rabbit was worth 30 of these seeds in the market (according historical notes) in addition to making the ritual beverage.

Many a Mole' Sauce is made different as some do not use chocolate like Adobo Mole there Chile de arbol is great, but pasilla is also good for the chocolate based Mole'. Its all a matter of personal preference as in all cooking styles and recipes vary much like the slingshots we use. 

There was an ethnobotanical company of dedicated researchers who made an analogue of the original cacao drink (based on historical journals) of the type of drink that was offered to Cortez at the time of his arrival. I will look into this and see if these people are still active if you are interested in trying something like this.

For me I drank chocolate as a kid the way it was made generations later in Mexico which always had a sprig of Rue in the mixture.

Thanks for looking and commenting
Nico


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Nico,

If you can find the information without too much trouble it would be greatly appreciated.

I just found a bottle of McCormicks Cocoa Chile blend in the kitchen hmmmmm??


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Blue Danube said:


> Nico,
> 
> If you can find the information without too much trouble it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I just found a bottle of McCormicks Cocoa Chile blend in the kitchen hmmmmm??


Never tried McCormick cocoa chile blend sounds interesting

Here's the link to their site, follow the chocolate link there you will find what they call "Moctezuma's Secret" and other good cacao items. http://www.botanicalpreservationcorps.com/ 

You can find Mole' where Mexican food is sold, its sold as a condiment and you blend this with water or chicken stock, we use it and add our own additional items to make it 10X better!

Hope it helps..

Nico


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Nico,

Thank you my friend what a wealth of chocoformation on the site!!


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

very cool nico there is nothing better in life then family


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

The mo-le sure does look delicious. Yum. Good kill too.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

fishjunkie said:


> very cool nico there is nothing better in life then family


Thanks FJ,

Family traditions are very important and this is why it was so important to harvest some wild game for the ancestral feast as my ancestors who reside on the shrine are the ones who in life nurtured the hunting heritage and lived a live which required hunting as a means to supplement meat in Rural Mexico.

Nico


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's cool, we do a roast pig.


----------

